
Ask HN: Keep track of home devices that need updates? - infinitone
How do you keep track of your home devices that need software updates&#x2F;patches?  Devices such as: router, modem, camera, IoT stuff, etc.<p>I feel like there should be a central place to know about them and know if there is an update i need to run.
======
frou_dh
Automatically repeating todos in Things.app, that have a link to the
manufacturer's web page where they list BIOS/Firmware updates. The todos are
set to repeat 2 months after they were last completed.

------
cloudking
Ubiquiti networking gear surfaces updates in their controller software and
gives you one click upgrades. However it lacks a notification service other
than subscribing to their forums, would be useful if it was built in.

